# Seatpost Question



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

So I have a Pinarello Paris 2011 and was wondering if there was a seatpost I could buy that is lighter than the one it comes with. I also know that Pinarello has a very specific size for the post so not sure who might have one. Anyone ever change theirs? Is it even worth it?

Thanks!


----------



## braekk (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi
I'm not trying to hijack your post here, but this is my first post on the forum hence I cannot start new threads.

I'm buying a Pinarello Dogma and want to use a SMP carbon seat. I know that the seatpost that comes with the bike I'm buying is not compatible with the SMP seat, but I also know that there is a seatpost available that allows SMP seats on Dogmas now. I just don't know which one it is... 

Does anyone know any details about this?

Thanks a lot from Norway


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Dogma seatposts have a unique teardrop cross section to fit the Dogma seat tube. I don't think many other seatposts would fit a Dogma frame.


----------



## cycleboyco (Oct 6, 2007)

SROC3 said:


> So I have a Pinarello Paris 2011 and was wondering if there was a seatpost I could buy that is lighter than the one it comes with. I also know that Pinarello has a very specific size for the post so not sure who might have one. Anyone ever change theirs? Is it even worth it?
> 
> Thanks!


Looks like the Paris takes a 31.6 diameter seatpost, which is pretty standard. I do not know of many MOST components that are very light (some of their stems are not too bad), so you could probably save around 50 grams (.1 lbs) with a different carbon post if that was your goal (based on my 250 gram Dogma post). No other reason to change other than ease of saddle adjustment or cosmetics, unless your saddle position could be improved with a zero setback post.

And which one of us is the real cycleboy?


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

*Cut some off!*



SROC3 said:


> So I have a Pinarello Paris 2011 and was wondering if there was a seatpost I could buy that is lighter than the one it comes with. I also know that Pinarello has a very specific size for the post so not sure who might have one. Anyone ever change theirs? Is it even worth it?
> 
> Thanks!


Many bikes that come with sloping top tubes have very long seat posts. So cut off any length you don't need, but still leave 3-4" in the frame. Lose weight and save money.


----------



## Frankie13 (Feb 11, 2007)

I did install a Fizik Crayon 31.6 mm post on my 2008 Prince


----------

